# Betrug: Unternehmer Michael Burat und Rechtsanwalt verurteilt



## sascha (19 Februar 2012)

*Das Landgericht Osnabrück hat den umstrittenen Internetunternehmer Michael Burat (outlets.de), einen Münchner Rechtsanwalt, sowie zwei weitere Komplizen wegen Betrugs verurteilt.*

*http://www.computerbetrug.de/2012/0...ichael-burat-und-rechtsanwalt-verurteilt-5728*


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Februar 2012)

"Ach, der sieht doch so symptahisch aus, der junge Mann" sprach meine Schwiegermutter. 
http://www.ndr.de/regional/niedersachsen/emsland/internetbetrug117.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Februar 2012)

sympathisch. Sorry, irgendetwas sträubte sich da.


----------



## dvill (20 Februar 2012)

http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Urtei...net-Betruegereien-Gruesse-von-der-Abzockfront


> Zu dieser Zeit, so führte das Gericht in seiner mündlichen Urteilsbegründung aus, habe der heute 37-Jähre eine elektronische Grußkarte der CDU per E-Mail erhalten. Das brachte ihn auf die zündende Idee: Wegen unerwünschter Werbung zog er vor Gericht und gewann. Eine Unterlassungserklärung erfolgte samt festgelegter Vertragsstrafe im Wiederholungsfall.
> 
> Den, so ist das Gericht überzeugt, führte der Angeklagte zusammen mit den weiteren Angeklagten aber selbst herbei: Er schickte sich unter falschem Namen erneut Grußkarten von der Internetseite der CDU aus. Der Vertragsbruch war augenscheinlich gegeben, die Geldstrafe fällig.





> Der 37-Jährige hatte dem Juristen „viele Mandate“ sowie eine „Gebührenteilung“ versprochen.





> Auch mit dem Anwalt selbst pflegte der 37-Jährige regen Chat-Kontakt. So habe sich der Unternehmer beklagt, dass er kein Geld mehr habe, verlas der Vorsitzende Richter aus einem Protokoll. Die Antwort des Anwalts: „Dann mahnen wir halt noch ein paar ab.“


Der Anwalt ist ausgebildeter Jurist, der Unternehmer absolvierte viele Jura-Semester. Beide müssen ein klares Unrechtsbewusstsein gehabt haben.

Von diesen Schurkereien kauft man sich vor Gericht mit 120.000 Euro bzw. 12.000 Euro weitgehend frei.

Der "Gebührenteiler" bleibt weiter als Organ der Rechtspflege aktiv.


----------



## dvill (21 Februar 2012)

Immerhin, der Anwalt ist lernfähig: http://www.heise.de/foren/S-Re-Eins...en-CDU-wg-ECards/forum-7357/msg-5944374/read/


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Februar 2012)

> Urteil Osnabrück – Revision
> von admin @ 23.02.2012 – 18:16
> Ich habe heute durch meine Verteidiger gegen das Urteil des Landgerichts Osnabrück vom 17. Februar 2012 Revision eingelegt.
> Die Entscheidung ist daher nicht rechtskräftig. Von Presseanfragen bitte ich Abstand zu nehmen, da zu dem laufenden Verfahren keine Stellungnahmen erfolgen werden.


Aha. Revision, obwohl man den Betrug selbst einräumt? Das muß ich nicht verstehen, oder?


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (23 Februar 2012)

Das hat schon seinen Grund: Ein rechtskräftiges Urteil aus Osnabrück und das Verfahren in Frankfurt, wo es doch nicht so gut laufen wird, wie von Herrn B. und seinen Anwalt in den Medien bisher immer verlauten ließen oder sich wünschen, passen eben nicht zusammen um in Frankfurt gut wegzukommen. Man befürchtet doch eine Verurteilung und dies ohne Bewährung.


----------



## dvill (23 Februar 2012)

Das erinnert doch sehr an "Berufung kommt, Geschäftslage prima".

Mittelfristig hat das Gemeinwesen die Nase vorn.


----------



## BenTigger (29 Februar 2012)

15 Monate auf Bewährung... ist man da als Anwalt nicht Arbeitslos?


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (29 Februar 2012)

Abzock-Grüße: Angeklagte und Staatsanwaltschaft legen Revision gegen Osnabrücker Urteil ein



> Nach Angaben des Gerichtssprechers Janssen geht sowohl den Angeklagten als auch der Staatsanwaltschaft in nächster Zeit das schriftliche Urteil der Kammer zu. Sollten sie die Revision auch danach aufrecht erhalten, wird der Grußkarten-Betrug damit ein Fall für den Bundesgerichtshof. Der muss das Osnabrücker Richterspruch auf seine Richtigkeit überprüfen. Hat alles seine Ordnung, wäre es dann rechtskräftig.


----------

